# trade for a Series 3 or Series 4?



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

would anyone be interested in trading me some of my many DVRs, many with lifetime for a Series 3 or Series 4 Tivo? I have many Series 1 and 2 single tuner with and without lifetime, and many Replaytvs with and without lifetime. I also have non Tivo DVRs by Panasonic and Polaroid with analog tuners. And lots of Dual Tuner Series 2 without lifetime. 
I don't know why anyone would want to trade down, but maybe they would?


----------

